# Tower of Babel?



## JohnStevenson (May 10, 2006)

Why do you think the Tower of Babel Narrative is included in the pages of the Bible? If Moses is indeed the author of this book (and I believe that to be the case), then why would the Israelites in the wilderness needed to have known this story?


----------



## BobVigneault (May 10, 2006)

This story is the beginning of the table of nations and the dispersion of people and language. This was the time when men first began to call on the name of the Lord. The Israelites were to be a blessing to the nations and Babel gives the genesis of the different peoples.


----------



## Herald (May 10, 2006)

In the post-flood narrative we come across the descendants of Ham who, under the leadership of Nimrod, settled in the plains of Shinar. Genesis 11 reveals the humanistic nature of their society:



> Genesis 11:4 4 And they said, "Come, let us build for ourselves a city, and a tower whose top will reach into heaven, and let us make for ourselves a name; lest we be scattered abroad over the face of the whole earth."



Additionally it appears they were not willing to obey part of the Noahic covenant as given by God, _"Genesis 9:1 And God blessed Noah and his sons and said to them, "Be fruitful and multiply, and fill the earth."_ We know this by what they said in Genesis 11:4, _"...lest we be scattered abroad over the face of the whole earth."_ Of course we know what God did. He confused their speech which resulted in the breakdown of their society and their scattering abroad the face of the whole earth. 

John, you're attaching the Babel narrative to Israel in the wilderness. You're also inquiring as to the relevance to Israel at that time. Could their be relevance between the command given by God (Genesis 9:1), the disobedience of the people of Nimrod (Genesis 11:4), the divine act of God in confusing their speech (Genesis 11:8) and the warning given to Israel if they should disobey the command of God? What did God promise He would do to Israel if they persisted in disobedience? Deut. 28 explains in detail. Before the Pentateuch was written these stories were handed down orally. It is probable that all Israel knew the story of Babel. Since Moses wrote the Pentateuch towards the end of his life (a consensus belief held by many) I am not so sure this was written for the period of the wilderness wanderings but for successive generations.



[Edited on 5-11-2006 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 11, 2006)

Scripture gives genealogies of God's chosen (Adam, Seth, ...., Noah, ....) but it also displays the results of the Fall in the genealogy that descends from Cain and then later from Ham. It's a contrast between Grace and Sin.


----------



## Herald (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Scripture gives genealogies of God's chosen (Adam, Seth, ...., Noah, ....) but it also displays the results of the Fall in the genealogy that descends from Cain and then later from Ham. It's a contrast between Grace and Sin.



That too!


----------



## DTK (May 11, 2006)

I heard a rather interesting sermon on the Tower of Babel once. I can't say it was the most theologically astute or accurate depiction of the events therein, but the title was enough to give pause and reflection. It was titled...

"Man's Highrise to Hell"

DTK


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 11, 2006)

Pentecost is the beginning of the reversal of the Tower of Babel, eschatologically speaking. All of the languages were understood at Pentecost, by the power of the Spirit.


----------



## Robin (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Pentecost is the beginning of the reversal of the Tower of Babel, eschatologically speaking. All of the languages were understood at Pentecost, by the power of the Spirit.



 

Christ is "reversing the curse" pronounced in Eden.

Hallelujah!

Robin


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 12, 2006)

Speaking of the Tower of Babel, I've been to the site in Iraq where ancient Babylon was located. There is an archeological site there. The below picture is what they claim to be part of the foundation of the Tower of Babel:







Ur of the Chaldees is also in Iraq near the town of Jalibah.


----------



## JohnStevenson (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> This story is the beginning of the table of nations and the dispersion of people and language. This was the time when men first began to call on the name of the Lord. The Israelites were to be a blessing to the nations and Babel gives the genesis of the different peoples.


Actually, the Table of Nations is given in the previous chapter, but I agree that there is evidently supposed to be a connection. It seems to me that this is similar to Genesis 1-2 where we see first the panoramic view of creation and then the specific insights in the creation of man.

Your comment about blessing to the nations brings up a new question: Are the people who are at Babel to be blessed in Genesis 12:3?


----------



## JohnStevenson (May 12, 2006)

*Deuteronomy 28*



> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_Deut. 28 explains in detail. Before the Pentateuch was written these stories were handed down orally. It is probable that all Israel knew the story of Babel. Since Moses wrote the Pentateuch towards the end of his life (a consensus belief held by many) I am not so sure this was written for the period of the wilderness wanderings but for successive generations.


I would suggest that ALL the Scriptures were written for an immediate audience and that Genesis is no exception. That is not to say that there cannot be later applications.

Your reference to Deuteronomy 28 is particularly striking in view that in verse 49 of that chapter, the curse culminates when God brings against rebellious Israel_ a nation against you from afar, from the end of the earth, as the eagle swoops down, a nation whose language you shall not understand_.

Perhaps there is a point here. It is that the curse brought against Babel will have reprecussions against the children of Israel if they also rebel against God.

[Edited on 5-12-2006 by JohnStevenson]


----------

